# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آیا چون دانش آموز ضعیفی هستم باید رشته تحصیلیم رو عوض کنم ؟

## سرور1999

سلام دوستان من پایه دوم تجربی هستم سال تحصیلی جدیدمکیرم پایه سوم امادرسام خیلی ضعیفه ورشته مودوست دارم بنظرشماچون دانش اموزضعیف هستم  رشته موبایدتغییربدم

----------


## seyed sajjad

نه چ معنی داره تغییر بدی اگه رشتت رو واقعا دوس داری براش تلاش کن...هیچ دانش آموز ضعیفی وجود نداره مشکل از کم کاری ه
یکم بیشتر تلاش کنی و با برنامه ریزی بخونی مطمئن باش موفق میشی

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## yaghma

> سلام دوستان من پایه دوم تجربی هستم سال تحصیلی جدیدمکیرم پایه سوم امادرسام خیلی ضعیفه ورشته مودوست دارم بنظرشماچون دانش اموزضعیف هستم  رشته موبایدتغییربدم


*چرا دارین صورت مساله رو حل میکنین , اصلا چرا دارین راحت ترین راه رو انتخاب میکنین , چه تضمینی وجود داره بعد تغییر رشته باز هم همین مشکل رو نداشته باشین؟
باز این رشته ی مورد علاقه خودتون هست , یه کم تلاش تون رو بیشتر کنین , سعی کنین روش های مطالعه صحیح هر درس رو که تو خود همین سایت هم هست یاد بگیرین , مطمینم حتما موفق میشین.
*

----------


## Nima77

> سلام دوستان من پایه دوم تجربی هستم سال تحصیلی جدیدمکیرم پایه سوم امادرسام خیلی ضعیفه ورشته مودوست دارم بنظرشماچون دانش اموزضعیف هستم  رشته موبایدتغییربدم


ببین خواهرم
شما هر رشته ای بری به تلاشت بستگی داره که موفق بشی یا ن
این ضعیف بودنت هم نشان از تلاش نکردنه
زیست کلاس دوم اگه علاقه داشته باشی باید همیشه بخونی چون با همیشه خوندن وتلاشه که خوب میشه
آدم نباید انتظار داشته باشه شب امتحان بخونه فیزیک و شیمی و زیست رو و بعد بره خوب بگیره
ریاضی و فیزیک با تمرینه که آدم میتونه مسائل رو بفهمه

----------


## ..زهرا..

چرابه این فکر افتادی رشتتو تغییر بدی؟همین که به این فکرافتادی یعنی معضل!خودت فک کن ببین ازرشته ی تحصیلیت راضی هستی یانه ؟فقط به خاطر ضعیف بودن تغییررشته بخوای بدی درست نیست اما باید اینم درنظر گرفت که به نظرت تو این رشته واقعا تلاش خواهی کرد که نقاط ضعفتو جبران کنی یا نه؟

----------


## سرور1999

بنظرشماخب چطوری تلاشموبیشترکنم

----------


## سرور1999

سلام دوستان بنظرشماچطوری میتونم درس فیزیک وشیمی وهندسه روشهریورقبول بشم. خودم قبول دارم یه جاهایی کم کاری کردم چون ترم اول فیزیک روبانمره ی18 قبول شدم وشیمی15
چطوری میتونم تابستون درسموبخونم

----------


## سرور1999

سلام دوستان برای تطبیق رشته بایددرسای افتاده روشهریورامتحان بدم تابتونم تطبیق رشته کنم .لطفاپاسخ های کاملی برام بزارین تشکر :Yahoo (11):

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان برای تطبیق رشته بایددرسای افتاده روشهریورامتحان بدم تابتونم تطبیق رشته کنم .لطفاپاسخ های کاملی برام بزارین تشکر


تطبیق دروس ینی لازم نیس اون درسا رو پاس کنی قبلا پاس کردی حالا نمراتش رو تطبیق میزنی حالا هر وقت که پاس کرده باشی

----------


## سرور1999

ب نظرتون رشتموتطبیق بدم تجربی خیلی سخته من الان سه تادرس افتادم نظرتون چیه عوض کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان من پایه دوم تجربی هستم سال تحصیلی جدیدمکیرم پایه سوم امادرسام خیلی ضعیفه ورشته مودوست دارم بنظرشماچون دانش اموزضعیف هستم  رشته موبایدتغییربدم


هر رشته ای سختی های خودشو داره
باید ببینی به چه نوع درسهایی علاقه داری
اگه به همین رشته و درساش علاقه داری نباید عوض کنی.
ضعیف بودنم به خودت بستگی داره.اگه ضعیفی باید بیشتر بخونی.راه حلش همینه.

----------


## misha

> *چرا دارین صورت مساله رو حل میکنین , اصلا چرا دارین راحت ترین راه رو انتخاب میکنین , چه تضمینی وجود داره بعد تغییر رشته باز هم همین مشکل رو نداشته باشین؟
> باز این رشته ی مورد علاقه خودتون هست , یه کم تلاش تون رو بیشتر کنین , سعی کنین روش های مطالعه صحیح هر درس رو که تو خود همین سایت هم هست یاد بگیرین , مطمینم حتما موفق میشین.
> *


احیانا منظورتون این نیس که:چرا دارین صورت مسئله رو پاک می کنید؟ :Yahoo (117): 

ر.ا:نه دوست عزیز نیازی به تغییر رشته نیس..اگه واقعا علاقه داری به رشتت شروع کن با سختکوشی درستو بخون موفق هم میشی..درضمن الانم خیلی وقت خوبیه کنکوری که نیستی تازه میخوای بری سوم و کلی وقت واسه درس خوندن و پیشرفت داری.

----------


## Prison Break

تجربی تنها ترافیک و مشکلش ورود به دانشگاه 

اگه به نیت پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و رشته های تاپ اومدی باید بگم احتمال قبولیت چیزی بیشتر از 10% نیست با این وضعیت مگر اینکه کلا دگرگون کنی خودتو

اگر رشته های دیگه هم میری و مشکلی نداری و به تجربی علاقه داری بمون اما تلاشتو باید خیلی زیاد کنی

ولی در کل من خودم به عنوان دانش اموز تجربی از اینکه اومدم تجربی و کلی پول خرج کردم پشیمون ام. با اینکه بسیار علاقه داشتم اما نتونستم موفق بشم. درسم هم ضعیف نبود و قوی قوی هم نبود و تقریبا متوسط رو به بالا بودم...


در کل بهتون توصیه میکنم اگر به رشته های دیگه دبیرستانی علاقه دارید برید اونا بهتره و فضا باز تر اما اگر به تجربی علاقه دارید باید تلاشتونو خیلی بیشتر از اینا بکنید وگرنه در نهایت نه به علاقتون می رسید نه رشته درست حسابی.

----------


## مهسابانو

:Yahoo (21): 
علاقه؟!میگی رشتتو دوست داری؟
اگه دوست داشتی یه ذره تلاشتو بیشتر میکردی یا حداقل به این اسونی رشتمو عوض کنمو به زبون نمیاوردی!از نظر من ببین واقعا دوسش داری رشتتو و میتونی پیشرفت کنی ادامه بده...
رک میگم...وگرنه اگه اینطور ادامه بدی درسته بهتره زود تر یه فکری برداری درباره رشتت!
تلاشتو بکن!هنوز دیر نشده با دوتا نمره کم به این زودی جا زدی؟!
موفق باشی!

----------


## seyed sajjad

بابا تجربی سال دوم ک سخت نیس!!!فقط فیزیکش ی ذره سخته بقیه درساش راحته
میخوای تغیر رشته بدی ک چی بشه؟ بشین مث آدم درس بخون

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

